# No nursing jobs in Melbourne at the moment? What should I and my boyfriend do?



## Rabbilov (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all, I am a registered nurse from Hong Kong. I met my boyfriend in Melbourne while I was doing my working holiday. He is British and is holding working visa and planning to apply for PR. I have just passed the OET and submitted the skill assessment application to AHPRA and is waiting for result. I have heard that even for the foreign students who are graduated from the local universities it's difficult for them to have a job. I have applied a few nursing agencies and all of them said there is no PCA job at the moment. What I now fear is that there is no RN job in Melbourne or I need to get a job in regional area. I am not sure if the following are my advantages, I have 6 years of working experience with 1 year experience in supervisory role. I could speak 4 languages and I was graduated from a renowned university in Hong Kong with good academic result. Would anyone please give me some advise?


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

There are no nursing jobs in Sydney either 😒


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Rabbilov said:


> Hi all, I am a registered nurse from Hong Kong. I met my boyfriend in Melbourne while I was doing my working holiday. He is British and is holding working visa and planning to apply for PR. I have just passed the OET and submitted the skill assessment application to AHPRA and is waiting for result. I have heard that even for the foreign students who are graduated from the local universities it's difficult for them to have a job. I have applied a few nursing agencies and all of them said there is no PCA job at the moment. What I now fear is that there is no RN job in Melbourne or I need to get a job in regional area. I am not sure if the following are my advantages, I have 6 years of working experience with 1 year experience in supervisory role. I could speak 4 languages and I was graduated from a renowned university in Hong Kong with good academic result. Would anyone please give me some advise?


There always appears to be jobs for nurses in rural and remote areas but work for your boyfriend might be difficult.


----------



## Rabbilov (Aug 3, 2014)

My boyfriend is an accountant and is working in the CBD. Just wondering if there is any little chance to get a job from private sector (hospitals or nursing homes etc.) and gain sponsorship?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Rabbilov said:


> My boyfriend is an accountant and is working in the CBD. Just wondering if there is any little chance to get a job from private sector (hospitals or nursing homes etc.) and gain sponsorship?


Highly unlikely you would find sponsorship but you never know. The only reason I say not very likely is because there are plenty of nurses they can find without having to sponsor someone.

Good luck.


----------



## Jean_D (Aug 12, 2014)

What Mish said is very true. Hundreds of graduate nurses are finding it hard to even get a job. Hospitals and other health institutions are more likely to prioritise locals when hiring. If you're looking for a job, you could always give agencies a try and hope for the best. But if you're looking for sponsorship for permanent residency via nursing, I wouldn't pin all my hopes on it.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

UK RNs without a degree are finding it almost impossible to get registration from AHPRA. Some have 20 year's experience.


----------



## Australianonline (Sep 2, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> There always appears to be jobs for nurses in rural and remote areas but work for your boyfriend might be difficult.


We have jobs going in WA, Fiona Stanley are seeking all medical professionals.


----------



## oetielts (Mar 20, 2015)

Its a good idea to look for a job as a carer in regional victoria. The pay is lower than a nurse however its good experience.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Move to WA, check out Fiona Stanley Hospital.


----------

